# Leichtes Kinderbike, 16-18 Zoll mit Gangschaltung



## sundog (15. März 2013)

Hallo liebe Forenmitglieder,

ich möchte für meine 5jährige Tochter jetzt auch ein neues Fahrrad kaufen und könnte ein paar Ratschläge von den Fachleuten gut gebrauchen.
Wie in der Überschrift ersichtlich soll es ein 16 oder 18 Zoll Fahrrad mit Gangschaltung sein. Wie ich in anderen Threads schnell begriffen habe ist gerade bei Kinderbikes Gewicht ein wichtiges Thema. Leider kenne ich mich nicht wirklich aus und bin auch kein Bastelgenie  weshalb wohl nur ein komplettes Rad mit leichten Modifikationen in Frage kommt.

Bisher gefunden:

- Puky 18-3
- Centurion 16-3

Jetzt aber zu den Fragen :

Oft genannt werden islabikes, aber die haben leider erst ab 20 Zoll eine Gangschaltung (ich weiss, das die ein 20 small haben aber ich glaube das ist trotzdem einfach noch zu gross).
Wäre es denn möglich dieses mit einer Schaltung nachzurüsten?
Wie teuer (mit Einbau) wäre so etwas wohl?
Vielleicht kann mir ja jmd die "Nabenbreite" (heisst sicher anders ) sagen?
Kann man z.B. eine Nexus 3-Gang in die 16 Zollfelge einbauen?

Wie schwer ist denn das Puky tatsächlich (so mit allem drum und dran)? Wie könnte man bei dem am Besten mit vertretbarem Aufwand (auch finanziell) Gewicht reduzieren?

Taugt das Centurion was? Und auch hier natürlich die Frage nach dem echten Gewicht (laut Webseite 8,9kg aber keine Ahnung ob ohen Lenker, Sattel und Räder )

Oder hat jmd sonst noch einen Vorschlag für ein Rad?

Das wärs mal fürs erste . Ich bin für alle Tips und Radschläge dankbar.

Viele Grüße

sundog


----------



## Y_G (15. März 2013)

Wozu braucht sie denn eine Schaltung und glaubst du das sie damit klar kommt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taurus1 (15. März 2013)

Wenn sie schon 5 ist, wird ein 16 Zoll wohl nicht mehr lange halten, maximal ein Jahr.

Auf ein Kaniabike Twenty oder ein Isla Beinn 20 könnte sie unter Umständen schon passen. Die Rahmen sind von der Geometrie so gebaut, dass sie normalerweise passen, wenn die Schrittlänge des Kindes groß genug ist. Also Schrittlänge vom Kind messen, und hier reinschreiben, dann können wir dir vielleicht sagen, ob Deine Tochter auch auf ein 20Zoll passt.
Bei Islabike gibt es auch Größentabellen auf der HP, bei Kaniabikes kannst du einfach anrufen und nachfragen. Die 2013er Kaniabikes haben eine nochmal etwas tiefere mögliche Sattelhöhe als die 2012er Modelle.
Lies mal den Kania Twenty-Thread, da habe ich beschrieben, wie ich zum richtigen Rad für meine Tochter kam: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=597963
Falls die genannten Bikes zu teuer sind, wäre das 20er von Cube auch noch eine günstige und gute Alternative, natürlich etwas schwerer, aber noch im Rahmen.


----------



## sundog (17. März 2013)

Hallo,

vielen Dank schon mal für die ersten Antworten.

Zur Gangschaltung: Ja, ich glaube, damit kommt sie gut zurecht. Natürlich nur mit einer einfachen (z.B. 3 Gang Nabenschaltung). Wozu muss ich nicht wirklich beantworten, oder? 

Zu 20 Zoll: Sie hat eine Innenbeinlänge von 47 cm und könnte tatsächlich damit auch Bein small oder ähnliches fahren. Mir wäre aber ein 16 oder 18 Zoll lieber, deshalb auch dieser Thread.
Deinen Kania Twenty-Thread schau ich mir gleich mal an.

sundog


----------



## Cyborg (17. März 2013)

Nimm doch lieber ein 20 Zoller am besten ein Velotraum K1


----------



## Taurus1 (17. März 2013)

Naja, die Velotraum sind ja auch nicht schlecht, aber mit 9Kg aufwärts und 690  aufwärts können sie weder vom Gewicht noch vom Preis mit Kania oder Isla mithalten.

Meiner Tochter war bei der Schrittlänge das 16er (unbekannter Hersteller) deutlich zu klein. 18er gibt es kaum oder nix vernünftiges und hält, wie ich schonmal geschrieben habe, wahrscheinlich nur ein Jahr, und wird dann ebenfalls zu klein.
Sportliche 20Zöller und später 24er haben in der Regel Kettenschaltung und 2 Felgenbremsen, deshalb würde ich jetzt nicht unbedingt auf Nabenschaltung und Rücktritt gehen. Mit der 8fach Kettenschaltung (Drehgriff) kommt sie gut zurecht.


----------



## sundog (18. März 2013)

Ja, 690 Euro für das Velotraum ist mir einfach auch ein bischen zu viel.
Dass das 16 Zoll wahrscheinlich nach einem Jahr schon wieder zu klein ist, würde ich in Kauf nehmen(in der Hoffnung man z.B. ein islabike auch gut wieder verkaufen kann).
Rücktritt ist sie (leider) durch ihr jetziges Rad schon gewohnt, da käme die Umstellung halt später.
Ist denn eine Nachrüstung von islabikes cnoc 16 auf 3-Gang tatsächlich so schwierig/unsinnig?


----------



## Diman (18. März 2013)

Soweit ich weiß hat CNOC16 hinten 110 mm Einbaubreite, ob da eine 3-Gang überhaupt reinpasst.


----------



## Y_G (18. März 2013)

also ins cnoc16 glaube ich nicht das da was geht, aber bei der Größe würde ich sicher auf ein 20" gehen...


----------



## jplonka (18. März 2013)

sundog schrieb:


> Ist denn eine Nachrüstung von islabikes cnoc 16 auf 3-Gang tatsächlich so schwierig/unsinnig?



Guten Abend, wir haben das tatsächlich gemacht bzw machen lassen - 16zoll cnoc mit ner sturmey archer dreigang Schaltung. Rahmenbedingungen bei uns : Familie ohne Auto, Tochter fährt seit sie 2 2/3 Jahre alt ist, fährt täglich 3 km zum Kindergarten, auf längeren Strecken kommt ein follow me zum Einsatz. Das cnoc 16 hatte sie... Ahm... Bei genauerem überlegen ein sattes dreiviertel jahr im Einsatz. Das Hinterrad wurde von Pedalkraft aufgebaut. Die Rahmenbedingungen machen vielleicht meine Meinung deutlich : das ist was für besessene...  also Hardcore user, bei denen der Aufwand für die Sache noch irgendwo in Relation zum Nutzen steht. 
Die Tochter ist mit der Schaltung klargekommen. Ich empfand die Schaltung als relativ verstell-empfindlich. Der Knirps wird damit auch nicht sehr viel schneller, mE gibt es da einfach noch zu viele andere limitierende Faktoren. Wenn es unbedingt was kleineres als 20 Zoll mit Schaltung sein soll, würde ich zum 18 Zoll puky raten. 
Aber ich würde hinterfragen, wozu ihr ne Schaltung braucht ;wenn ihr auch jeden Tag 6km fahrt, dann mein volles Verständnis, ansonsten ist das l'art pour l'art, wie auch immer man das schreibt...


----------



## sundog (19. März 2013)

@_Diman_: Danke für die Einbaubreite. Dann ist das tatsächlich ein Problem. Ich hatte auf 120mm gehofft. 

 @_Y_G_: 20 Zoll kommt nächstens Jahr  von jetzt 14 finde ich den Sprung einfach zu heftig.

 @_jplonka_: Wir fahren jetzt nicht 6km pro Tag, aber dafür gerne auch mal eine "längere" Tour. Ausserdem wohnen wir halt direkt an einem Berg.
Wieviel hat der Umbau denn so grob gekostet? Und kannst du mir die genau Schaltung nennen, ich finde keine sturmy archer mit 110 Einbaubreite. Oder musste dafür auch noch was am Rahmen gemacht werden?
Immerhin scheint es ja zu gehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jplonka (19. März 2013)

Hallo,
Die Rechnung für das Hinterrad all inclusive belief sich auf 184,20 Euro. Es war laut Rechnung (Rad ist mittlerweile an Freunde weitergerreicht & mein Gedächtnis ist ein Sieb, seitdem ich Kinder habe...) eine SRAM 3 Gangschaltung für'n Brompton (so wie die hier: http://www.google.de/imgres?hl=de&s...y=79&page=1&tbnh=140&tbnw=202&start=0&ndsp=34)
Mein Gott, langer Link...
Ich schaue mal, ob ich noch ein Photo habe, auf dem man die Schaltung gut erkennen kann. 
Der Kollege hier war mein Vorbild (bilder unten): 
http://www.boards.ie/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=2056254985
Am Rahmen mußte nichts gemacht werden.

Tja, wie gesagt, wir selbst waren halt irre genug, sowas anzugehen. Hintergrund war halt der, dass der gefühlte Unterschied zwischen 10 Minuten pro Kilometer und 9 Minuten pro Kilometer gewaltig ist... 
Aber ob sich das objektiv betrachtet gelohnt hat... Das Cnoc 16 kommt neu auf umgerechnet 240 Euro, genauso das Puky ZL 18-3. Vom Gewicht her bringt man das Cnoc mit der Schaltung m.E. stark in Richtung Puky... 
Richtig viel schneller wurde meine Tochter dadurch jedenfalls nicht, da der Haupt-Faktor auf dem Weg wohl das ständige Anhalten und Überqueren von Straßen ist. Zu bedenken ist, dass die Schaltung slebst ja nicht gerade ein Muster an Energieeffizienz ist und einiges an Gewicht mit sich bringt. Es dürfte etwas geholfen haben beim Umgang mit der 7-Gang-Schaltung beim 20" Beinn, das sie jetzt fährt. 
Ob sich das für Euch lohnt, könnt natürlich Ihr am besten beurteilen. Machbar ist es.

Ach so, noch in Ergänzung: Meine Tochter ist ebenfalls 5 (Dezemberkind), nicht besonders groß und passt eigentlich seit ihrem Geburtstag sehr gut auf das 20" Beinn small. Der Sprung von 14" auf 20" ist aber sicherlich ein heftiger, das war auch für uns der Grund, ein 16" dazwischenzuschalten (zumal wir das 16" Cnoc im Rahmen eines Tauschs günstig bekommen hatten).  
Gruß


----------



## Diman (19. März 2013)

Was schon nicht alles gemacht wurde!


----------



## Cyborg (19. März 2013)

Wenn K1 zu teuer ist, kannst du noch versuchen eine SRAM Automatix einzubauen.


----------



## sundog (20. März 2013)

@_jplonka_: Vielen Dank für die Auskünfte. Da hast du wohl die gleiche Idee gehabt. Genau so habe ich mir das vorgestellt. Hätte es dir sofort abgekauft 

 @_Cyborg_: Die SRAM Automatix hatte ich mir auch schon angeschaut. Automatisch hochschalten wäre auch in Ordnung, aber das Runterschalten gefällt mir bei der nicht so.

Ich habe inzwischen entdeckt, das es dir Sturmy Archer srf3 tatsächlich auch in 110 Breite gibt. Ich denke, die müsste passen. Hauptprobleme wären jetzt noch daraus ein Hinterrad zu klöppeln, die richtige Übersetzung hinzukriegen und natürlich die "lohnt sich das alles"-Frage 

Btw. kann man bei cnoc 16 das vordere Zahnrad wechseln?


----------



## trifi70 (20. März 2013)

Beim alten 16er inkl. rechter Kurbel. Jedoch nicht beliebig groß wegen Kollision mit Kettenstrebe. Dann müsste man längeres Innenlager nehmen und schrägen Kettenlauf in Kauf.

Beim neuen 16er ist das Alublatt einzeln tauschbar, nur gegen was? Ist keiner der Lochkreis-Standards die ich kenne und überhaupt ist die Befestigung anders...


----------

